# Some light Linux/BDS desktop



## Frick (Jan 27, 2008)

j0 all.

I need a lightweight Linux/BSD distro. The only things I want to do with it is to write and check my mail from time to time (also, look up some forums, like this one ), but that's about it. The system I have for it (at least in the beginning) will be:

p2 400ish Mhz
Up to 512 MB RAM
20GB HDD
CDROM

I tried Ubuntu 6.06 on it when it was released and it didn't work that well.. I read somewhere that Xfce isn't as resource-hogging as gnome, but I don't know. Would something BSD work? I was thinking about Xubuntu, but if any of you know anything else, I would really appreciate it.
/Frick


----------



## xfire (Jan 28, 2008)

Try puppy,DSL or Xubuntu. All are pretty light weight.


----------



## Dandel (Feb 1, 2008)

Frick said:


> j0 all.
> 
> I need a lightweight Linux/BSD distro. The only things I want to do with it is to write and check my mail from time to time (also, look up some forums, like this one ), but that's about it. The system I have for it (at least in the beginning) will be:
> 
> ...



Freebsd should provide enough room for what you need, and/or you can use desktopbsd ( which has a graphical installer. ). the only main note is that the installer is where you need the most ram, and as for installing, the speed of the system will only make it take longer to load software, and install stuff.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2008)

ya i +1 free bsd as well.


----------



## Frick (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, just a quick follow-up. I write more later, but here's what things looks like now:

Xubuntu Live-CD runs like a dream. It's awesome. I haven't tried browsing with it yet, but everythin else works flawlessly. But I can't install it, for some odd reason. Don't know why.

So ATM I'm downloading the alternete version and I'll see what happens. I also have FreeBSD 6.3 ready to be burned to some discs, in case the alternate version doesn't work. So. We'll see.


----------



## LuisaAndrews (Feb 11, 2008)

You should try Ubuntu again, give it one more chance is a good OS, I tried it in a similiar computer of yours...try to plug it a Gforce2, like the first ones...otherwise just try Xubuntu...


----------



## xfire (Feb 12, 2008)

Frick said:


> Ok, just a quick follow-up. I write more later, but here's what things looks like now:
> 
> Xubuntu Live-CD runs like a dream. It's awesome. I haven't tried browsing with it yet, but everythin else works flawlessly. But I can't install it, for some odd reason. Don't know why.
> 
> So ATM I'm downloading the alternete version and I'll see what happens. I also have FreeBSD 6.3 ready to be burned to some discs, in case the alternate version doesn't work. So. We'll see.


Yup. Xubuntu has a bug while installing
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/107259
for the fix.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2008)

Nah, it was something else. At about 50% the screen flickered and then went black. And the problem now appears when I try to start the Hardware-whateverthenamewas (where you can see the hardware among other things). I don't know what it is, but everything else works fine now (AND it's installed ). It's a bit too slow to work with the GIMP (although it's an old version I think..) but it's quite usable. I'll see if I can get online with it soon and see it crash down before my eyes when the ads and banners appears. 

But so far I'm kinda impressed with the performance. The system is:

Pentium 2 233Mhz (there's something with the jumpers on the motherboard so I cant OC it )
384MB PC100
Biostar M6TLC (440LX sadly wich doesn't support Pentium 3)
20GB HDD
Aureal Vortex 2 (don't know if it works yet, I just threw it in there because I had it)
Radeon 9000 128MB (I think it's a Pro, but I'm not sure)

Something like that.


----------



## xfire (Feb 13, 2008)

If you think its slow try Puppy or DSL. both of them are as small as you can get.
I haven't had a long enough experience with DSL but Puppy rocks especially with hardware support. Even setting up the net is very easy. Give the live CD a try. The download is around 90Mb.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 19, 2008)

If you want SUPER light. Go with DSL, Damn Small Linux. Its made for installing on a freaking flash drive, works great, and you can mount it to your HDD.


----------



## Frick (Mar 8, 2008)

I tried DSL and boy was it awesome! I loved it!

But as I got my hands on a mATX-board (everything integrated, D1371) and a Celeron 1.2 Ghz I think I will use Xubuntu to start with.. I'll see if I go something else later on though.

But now I have problems with Gparted. It won't load the GUI, no matter what I do. The graphics is i810, and you can choose to Force i810-drivers, but it doesn't work at all.. We'll see if it works soon.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 8, 2008)

Really tiny and properly packaged distro would be xubuntu. It's sufficiently packaged with drivers, come with the same set of apps Ubuntu comes with, plus it can gel well with your Cellie.


----------



## Frick (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, now it's official: Frick is a Linux-g33k! 

The only downside is that I don't think I have enough memory.. Plus it isn't as fast as my "old" system (e4300, 1GB DDR2 and WinXP), but it's more than enough. Now to get Wine and see if Deus Ex works properly..


----------



## xfire (Mar 9, 2008)

You could try creating a bigger Swap partion.If Deus Ex is a DX game install Dx under wine.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Mar 12, 2008)

Depending on your level of expertise in Linux, I always recommend Gentoo. (i know some of you will groan here) Gentoo will show you how much you really (don't) know about Linux.
P.S. Try the command line installer for a better experience, you will curse the 2007.0 graphic installer. Also Vector Linux is awesome on old hardware.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont know if someone new to linux should go through the pain and suffering of gentoo.


----------



## Zedicus (Mar 12, 2008)

Elive   - very light weight and still looks awsome - debian enlightenment  based
mepis  - sort of light weight - full kde and debian based.  could add xfce
debian pure with something like blackbox, fluxbox, or open box, would flat scream on that system. and you can make it look really cool while still having awsome performance.

ubuntu is dirty.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> I dont know if someone new to linux should go through the pain and suffering of gentoo.



+1 gentoo is the most powerfull/customizable distro but omg skillz required. first time i did it i was like........................um ok suse it is.


----------



## Frick (Mar 12, 2008)

Zedicus said:


> Elive   - very light weight and still looks awsome - debian enlightenment  based
> mepis  - sort of light weight - full kde and debian based.  could add xfce
> debian pure with something like blackbox, fluxbox, or open box, would flat scream on that system. and you can make it look really cool while still having awsome performance.
> 
> ubuntu is dirty.



It's very simple. 

But I'm still considering giving FreeBSD a go. But someone said BSD requieres a bit more than your everyday Linux-distro. Is this true? My system specs is listed to the left.

I will try out Debian one of these days though and see what it can do.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 12, 2008)

Debian and unbuntu are more of the "windows" like distros. Working with easy to install software and the click to install type things. Less command line, yet alot yes powerfull in my mind.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Mar 13, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> Debian and unbuntu are more of the "windows" like distros. Working with easy to install software and the click to install type things.QUOTE]
> 
> Some of us joined the Linux users base to avoid that very "ease of use", for financial, moral, or other reasons. Reminding us of the world we left, while comforting at times to newbies, is not always ideal. But I don't want a Windows vs. Linux flame war to erupt, so just my .02 on that. Both are tools and both have thier place I guess. Linux kills Windows IMHO on community support alone.
> 
> Whatever you do, have fun!


----------



## panchoman (Mar 13, 2008)

speaking of gentoo.. this is a good way to put it:


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Mar 13, 2008)

hahahaha! that's not cool.


----------



## Frick (Mar 13, 2008)

> Some of us joined the Linux users base to avoid that very "ease of use", for financial, moral, or other reasons. Reminding us of the world we left, while comforting at times to newbies, is not always ideal. But I don't want a Windows vs. Linux flame war to erupt, so just my .02 on that. Both are tools and both have thier place I guess. Linux kills Windows IMHO on community support alone.
> 
> Whatever you do, have fun!



Right now I don't really have the time to take in anything spectacular, so simple is win for me atm. Maybe will my linux-g33kness grow and turn me into someone who despises GUI's, but time will tell. ^__^

Also, @ Gentoo, they have some troubles atm, right? I will try it out sometime, but not just right now.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 13, 2008)

yea Gentoo, no just no lol. Your looking at, for ease of use for your first distro, u want, Ubuntu, Linspire, or Debian. Even openSUSE. Check those out and see how it goes.


----------



## xfire (Mar 14, 2008)

I liked gentoo's live Cd but it just didnt install on my old system, it used to get stuck on the partioning(it was gentoo 2006), havent tried it recently though.
@Fox34 the green colour used for "My Guide" in your siggy is just to unreadable. Green is totally unreadable on light backgrounds.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 15, 2008)

ok ill change it


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> yea Gentoo, no just no lol. Your looking at, for ease of use for your first distro, u want, Ubuntu, Linspire, or Debian. Even openSUSE. Check those out and see how it goes.



Don't forget Fedora. Also a quite easy to use distro.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Mar 15, 2008)

Fedora was my first venture into Linux. +1 for Fedora.


----------



## Frick (Mar 16, 2008)

j0 all, Linux is officially teh win! I love every single bit about it! It feels like I'm actually using and understanding the very complex machine a computer is. There are some troubles and stuff I can't figure out, but the past few days I've done nothing than toying around with everything, and it's really fun! There's no end to the possibilities!  Also, as my machine isn't that powerful I try to use the console as much as possible. Fun, fun, fun!

However, there's one thing I can't find out how to do: Remove "shortcuts" from the applications menu. I found something about right-clicking -> edit menu, but that brings up a window with nothing in it save something to do with the quit-command and something about the xfce-helpfile. Anyone knows anything? Because I don't like that Wine puts everything in there.


----------



## xfire (Mar 17, 2008)

Select remove from panel.


----------



## Frick (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't have that option. And right-clinking on the icons themselves opens the programs.

But I got it anyway. /home/.local/share and there I had some stuff. Not it's cleaner once more.


----------



## xfire (Mar 17, 2008)

gnome-look.org for themes . Works on XCFE too.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 17, 2008)

also kde-look.org, seriously best site ever. But  I +1 for fedora, its very very powerfull. Based strictly out of redhat but open source its great. Heck the TPU servers run off of fedora 8


----------

